# The Battle Against Black Streaks



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

After pulling my Outback out of storage (beside my house) I did all of the normal work to get it ready for camping , when I decided to wash the Outback. I had black streaks everywhere. The plan was to start at the top and work my way down. I got my step ladder out and looked at the roof and gutters. Wow they were dirty. The gutter were black and the roof grey. I found all kinds of stuff in the gutters. (pine needles, 4 acorns, some sort of growth, bugs, bird droppings just to name a few)

I took the hose and mild dishwashing soap along with a soft brush and began to clean. The water became black in an instant. Cleaning the roof did not require alot of effort; the weight of the brush was enough to get it clean. I sprayed out the gutters and clean them with a brush. The spraying of water got rid of the debris but the gutters were still black. The brush actually got them clean with very little effort. The whole roof and gutter cleaning took about 30min... but the roof is white and the gutters look like new. More important the water coming out is now clear.







Hopefully this effort will help reduce the black streaks









We will see how long it takes before they come back. (I use gutter extentions; however the streaks were everywhere after winter storage).

Thor


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I used some Thetford Black Streak Remover to clean out my gutters and some of the more stubborn black streaks on the camper. Also used it on some stubborn stains on the roof. Worked very well.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Good job Thor! I just washed the Outback yesterday in preparation for the MI Rally this weekend, and found that the black streaks come off a lot easier with a good coat of wax underneath them.

Bill


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Same here, Thor. I spent a whole day washing and finally got the 26RS exterior clean. The first washing of the year is by far the worst.

I do think cleaning the roof helps to keep the black streaks away. Just a brush and mild soap has worked fine for me.

As for the black streaks, I get "Awesome" cleaner at the $1 store- haven't found anything that works better.


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

sunny The best way I found to remove the black streaks was to go get my neighbor. He is a big 13 year old that loves to help. I decided to watch him do it, with a frosty beverage in hand. He did great. sunny


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Beerman said:


> sunny The best way I found to remove the black streaks was to go get my neighbor. He is a big 13 year old that loves to help. I decided to watch him do it, with a frosty beverage in hand. He did great. sunny
> [snapback]113677[/snapback]​


What type of wax do you use on an OB? Will any car wax be okay?


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

countrygirl said:


> Beerman said:
> 
> 
> > sunny The best way I found to remove the black streaks was to go get my neighbor. He is a big 13 year old that loves to help. I decided to watch him do it, with a frosty beverage in hand. He did great. sunny
> ...


You can use auto wax, or marine or RV. Alot of people use the RV wax from Walmart. Whatever you do, do not use "Mothers" auto wax. That stuff is worthless, doesnt last.

Good luck action 
Bill


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

I love Protect-All! I also use Simple Green for the black streeks, it works great. Try Protect-All sometime, you will appreciate how easy it is going on and not having to worry about excess wax build up in corners and cracks like paste waxes leave behind. Wipe on, wipe off 30 seconds later. Apply alot and it seems to soak into the fiberglass. Also has some UV protectant built in.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

OVTT said:


> I love Protect-All! I also use Simple Green for the black streeks, it works great. Try Protect-All sometime, you will appreciate how easy it is going on and not having to worry about excess wax build up in corners and cracks like paste waxes leave behind. Wipe on, wipe off 30 seconds later. Apply alot and it seems to soak into the fiberglass. Also has some UV protectant built in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool...I will pick some up on Friday. BTW...I am starting to get more excited then scared. action


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Grunt0311 said:


> Good job Thor! I just washed the Outback yesterday in preparation for the MI Rally this weekend, and found that the black streaks come off a lot easier with a good coat of wax underneath them.
> 
> Bill
> [snapback]113511[/snapback]​


Right on the money. I learned from experience though, if there is ANY hint of a black streak and you wax OVER it.... You're going to have that black streak for awhile. I've always used good 'ole Simple Green after the winter, then a good waxing. Going to check out the Protect-All others mentioned.

Just don't wax over any trace of a black streak!


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Last week I did the same: washed the roof and gutters, and then onto the sides. I used Zero laundry detergent (liquid, this stuff is for delicates and is quite mild) and it worked great. The roof was shiny white in no time. I used the Simple Green for the streaks and again it worked like a charm. A good washing followed and when it was all dry I used Nu Finish liquid polish to give it a show room shine. The trailer already has a diamond coat protectant on it, and the dirt comes off pretty good. Of course after the Outback comes the Sierra, and that is a whole other job to do. But when it is done they both look awesome.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

i tried a product from the dollar store, it's called awesome ( the orange one) dilluted it with water and no more black streaks.

darrel


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

This is why my baby spends the winter under a HUGE canopy...no rain water hits her all winter long...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I guess there are black streaks, and there are black streaks. My Outback is stored under cover, but still gets some streaking. What I do get however, wipes off with one pass of a dry cloth. Must be what nasties are or are not in your local air.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Why don't they just make travel trailers black? You Southerners might get a little hot...but I could see my trailer better in the snow.

And NO BLACK STREAKS!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Why don't they just make travel trailers black? You Southerners might get a little hot...but I could see my trailer better in the snow.
> 
> And NO BLACK STREAKS!
> [snapback]113865[/snapback]​


and it would match your truck









Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor said:


> NDJollyMon said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't they just make travel trailers black? You Southerners might get a little hot...but I could see my trailer better in the snow.
> ...


 A Black Outback ok, but in the snow









Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Yeah, but then how do you get rid of those pesky white streaks?!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Why don't they just make travel trailers black? You Southerners might get a little hot...but I could see my trailer better in the snow.
> 
> And NO BLACK STREAKS!
> [snapback]113865[/snapback]​


We'd NEVER hear the end of the A/C comments....(just pok'n fun at all you A/C guys)


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Yeah, but then how do you get rid of those pesky white streaks?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doug White streaks on a white camper can you even see them









Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

HootBob said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, but then how do you get rid of those pesky white streaks?!Â
> ...


I thought he meant the WHITE streaks on a BLACK camper...









Steve


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

drobe5150 recommended AWESOME from dollar store. We got some yesterday and Rick says that stuff is *&^%$^* awesome! he loves it!! thanks drobe5150!
(our trailer arrived from 2000 mile trek and it was dirty like you wouldn't believe. It's sure sparkles now!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

tlm said:


> drobe5150 recommended AWESOME from dollar store. We got some yesterday and Rick says that stuff is *&^%$^* awesome! he loves it!! thanks drobe5150!
> (our trailer arrived from 2000 mile trek and it was dirty like you wouldn't believe. It's sure sparkles now!
> 
> 
> ...


Can you wash mine?









PDX - If a tree falls in a forest and nobody is around to hear it, does it make a sound?

Thor


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

"The Battle Against Black Streaks"

Tide.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

California Jim said:


> "The Battle Against Black Streaks"
> 
> Tide.
> [snapback]114510[/snapback]​


LOL -






























Thanks
Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I think you mean....BROWN STREAKS!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> I think you mean....BROWN STREAKS!
> [snapback]115147[/snapback]​


Dooh!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> I thought he meant the WHITE streaks on a BLACK camper...


Thank you Steve!
It's good to know there is at least one person around here that can keep up!









Thor... Yes. Unless you are on a conveyor belt moving away from the tree at the speed of sound!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## MC56 (Jun 21, 2006)

The best way to fight streaks is stop most of them. I installed gutter drain extenders, it stopped the streaks at the end of the drains.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Alright guys, here's my problem....well, at least my black streak problem!!









The streaks are NEVER at the end of my trailer they are between the ends. Its like the water is running either over the gutter or something. I have the gutter extensions, yada yada yada and wash it regularly.

Any ideas why this would consistently be the case?!?!?!?!









Jason


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

drobe5150 said:


> i tried a product from the dollar store, it's called awesome ( the orange one) dilluted it with water and no more black streaks.
> 
> darrel
> [snapback]113804[/snapback]​


we did the same and Rick loves it


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

My personal opinion is the black streaks are caused by the aluminum from the AC and vents. You do not get 'black' streaks on the side of your car if the roof of the car is dirty.

Just my opinion and I reserve the right to not be 100 % correct









I have them on the side of my trailer also, in heavy rain the gutters cannot catch and hold all the rain


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I was just outside admiring the newly formed black streaks on our new TT thinking I'd better go get me some of that soap too


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I found a faint black streak yesterday. We have had very little rain. I bought some Awesome from the dollar store...all they had was the yellow...now I need to find the orange. I do have Simple Green.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> My personal opinion is the black streaks are caused by the aluminum from the AC and vents. You do not get 'black' streaks on the side of your car if the roof of the car is dirty.
> 
> Just my opinion and I reserve the right to not be 100 % correct
> 
> ...


John

I think you may have something here. I did wash my roof and gutters and the balck stuff that came off was truely a sight to be seen. So far the streaks have not returned...I know it is just a matter of time









Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I also just clean them with Nu-Finish polish, they polish off easily


----------

